# Cegipedia



## Martin (12 Mar 2008)

In acknowledgement to ceg's unfaultering wisdom on this forum, I put it to you fellow Ukaps members, to vote on whether ceg should change his moniker from ceg4048 to cegipedia


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Mar 2008)

YES YES YES. The dude is a LEG-END!


----------



## Martin (12 Mar 2008)

I should have explained that this question / vote was inspired by johnb's thread from yesterday.


----------



## ulster exile (12 Mar 2008)

I appreciate any and all replies to threads/questions of mine but ceg seems to go "over and above the call of duty".


----------



## George Farmer (12 Mar 2008)

This is why I asked Clive to become "Expert" status back when we started out.


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2008)

Forgive my, but just who is Clive? Is he a scientist or something?


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Mar 2008)

Ummm...Like Neo, I went to visit the Oracle. She told me I was just another guy...


----------



## George Farmer (12 Mar 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Ummm...Like Neo, I went to visit the Oracle. She told me I was just another guy...



There is no spoon, so take the red pill...


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2008)

I see, I had Clive down as yoda more than Neo.
But then Star Wars is far superior to the matrix...


----------



## Martin (13 Mar 2008)

The special one he is


----------



## Tom (13 Mar 2008)

mmmMMMMmmmm... Chooosen he is


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Mar 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I see, I had Clive down as yoda more than Neo.
> But then Star Wars is far superior to the matrix...



Well, I'm not so sure about that. 
Yoda lives alone on a swamp planet on "K" rations - Neo has people bringing him food leaving it at his doorstep.
Neo 1, Yoda Nil

Neo get to wear fabulous clothing like alligator skin maxi length jackets and the babes wear skin tight leather and vinyl - Yoda wears a tunic from the middle ages which has never seen detergent.
Neo 2, Yoda Nil

Neo gets the girl (Trinity) and is asked to be kissed by Magically Babe-licious Monica Bellucci - Yoda gets to kiss his light saber. Yoda's best protegee (Luke) doesn't even get the girl because she's his _sister_
Neo 3, Yoda Nil

Neo gets to be reborn an infinite number of times for infinite number of Redux and infinite number of babes. Yoda gets to spend the rest of eternity with Alec Guiness.
Neo 4, Yoda Nil

Do the math...


----------



## Martin (13 Mar 2008)

The Matrix II    and The Matrix III    v The Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi. Yoda wins hands down, GAME OVER.  (......Don't mention The Phantom Menace, doh, I just did!)


----------



## Garuf (13 Mar 2008)

The phantom menece was still better than matrix II


----------



## Martin (13 Mar 2008)

Jah Jah Binks was better than The Matrix II and III.........er, maybe not!


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Mar 2008)

Dude, no contest:

Matrix II -  Monica Bellucci (Persephone)    Matrix III -Jada Pinkett Smith (Niobe)   

Empire Strikes Back - Care Bears/Muppets  :?:     Return of the Jedi - umm... Jabba the Hut? 

I don't think so. 

Oh, and don't even get me started on the _real _ menace, the apocalyptically embarrassing character Jar Jar Binks...


----------



## Garuf (13 Mar 2008)

Yeah, but Han solo vs. that guy that was once in bill and ted, no contest, Star wars again.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Mar 2008)

Hey yeah but I saw a Han Solo's post-Indiana Jones movie and he was down and out and on the run. I think he was some kind of fugitive. Ironically I think he was innocent. Keannu on the other hand continues to be a babe magnet for the foreseeable future - see Constantine. He gets the girl - again (this time identical twins) and he beats the Devil and punches an Angel - and the Angel loves him for it- Unprecedented cool 8)


----------



## Garuf (13 Mar 2008)

Harrison ford was also blade runner, a cinematic milestone. Indiana jones.
I did enjoy constantine, wasn't as good as hell boy though.
Infact, NEW INDIANA JONES FILM!!


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Mar 2008)

Oh yeah, you're right. I'd forgotten all about Blade Runner. One major cool point for Han. 

No way the new Jones movie will be any good, especially if it was written during the Screen Writers Guild strike. The scripts were corny enough as is...


----------



## Garuf (13 Mar 2008)

dunno, can't be as bad as jurrasic park 4 and the remake of et that are coming out this year and next. 
George Lucas did promise that it was going to be the best film since the first, if it isn't I'll conveniently forget It exists. 
Where the studios are going wrong is not making ghost busters 3 and back to the future 4.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Mar 2008)

Back to the future 4!! That's be ace...


----------



## Garuf (13 Mar 2008)

My point exactly! only with mj fox as the doctor.


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Mar 2008)

Star Wars was groundbreaking and all 3 (originals) are absolute classics.

Matrix was boring IMO and severly hyped.

+ Which if us (be honest) who were in their teens when going to see Return of the Jedi (or other ages) did not find Princess Leia scantily clad with a chain around her neck a little.....ahem....arousing.

Compared to the drab everyday girls in the matrix she wins hands down (although she does look like a robbers dog these days)

On the original question I will abstain (lol)

Andy


----------



## Martin (14 Mar 2008)

Come on Ceg my man, two thirds of the voting public are backing the name change, don't let down the masses. The force is strong with this one.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Mar 2008)

The People have spoken! The bourgeois moniker will be overthrown in favor of the new symbol of the proletariat!  Umm..except I think Matt turned that function off. Let me get back to you on this...the revolution must continue!


----------



## discusdean (14 Mar 2008)

long live cegipedia


----------

